# Searching for a collet?



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Members often post that they are looking for an odd sized collet. Up until now the best option has been to order an adapter sleeve to use in a larger collet. Adapters work and are cheap enough but I prefer to use the correct sized collet for the job... just one less thing that can go wrong. That is why I wanted to tell you about Elaire Corporation. Elaire offers the best selection I have found in collets, collet nuts and adapters. These are high precision and made of US alloy steel. Popular Bosch, Milwaukee and Porter Cable collets are listed but others are available. If you need a collet or adapter they do not already have available they will custom manufacture one for you. The photo shows some collets I got today; it is easy to remove a collet from the collet nut and snap one of these in. If you are searching for a collet check them out here: Elaire Corporation -Router Collets

If you call with questions or to order be sure to let them know you heard about them on routerforums.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

RotoZip CT125 1/8-Inch Collet with Collet Nut, for use with ZipBits - Amazon.com

Rotozip Tool Corp. CT250 Collet - Amazon.com

Amazon.com: rotozip collet: Tools & Home Improvement

==


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike
Any idea if the Bosch collet will work on a Craftsman? It looks identical.
I need 6mm.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I doubt it Steve. What is the model number?


----------



## rout66 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Eclaire collets are made in the u.s.a.*



Mike said:


> Members often post that they are looking for an odd sized collet. Up until now the best option has been to order an adapter sleeve to use in a larger collet. Adapters work and are cheap enough but I prefer to use the correct sized collet for the job... just one less thing that can go wrong. That is why I wanted to tell you about Elaire Corporation. Elaire offers the best selection I have found in collets, collet nuts and adapters. These are high precision and made of US alloy steel. Popular Bosch, Milwaukee and Porter Cable collets are listed but others are available. If you need a collet or adapter they do not already have available they will custom manufacture one for you. The photo shows some collets I got today; it is easy to remove a collet from the collet nut and snap one of these in. If you are searching for a collet check them out here: Elaire Corporation -Router Collets
> 
> If you call with questions or to order be sure to let them know you heard about them on routerforums.


Be sure and let them know you saw their collets on this forum. I ordered a 7, 8, and a 10mm set from them in May 2012 for my PC890 routers and they work fine.
Made in the USA.

Mark


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

*RotoZip.*



bobj3 said:


> RotoZip CT125 1/8-Inch Collet with Collet Nut, for use with ZipBits - Amazon.com
> 
> Rotozip Tool Corp. CT250 Collet - Amazon.com
> 
> ...



BJ I thought I was the only one that paid any attention to these little 'mighty mites'. I have purchased 3 0f these RotoZips on eBay. Each came with the case, 1/4&1/8 collets, fixed base, and edge guide and some bits. They are the higher end units and never had to pay over $15 (I think). Two of them had never been used and one showed some wood dust. They are great for breaking edges with a 1/4 roundover or chamfer bits. I gave 2 of them away, one to my son and one to a close friend. My son and I leave them set up in the shop, one for chamfering and one for roundovers. They have much more power than most people think...


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> I doubt it Steve. What is the model number?


Model 320.27680 14.0A Variable Speed both 1/2 and 1/4 collets. 

I have your doubts too but if the OD of the collet is the same I could swap nuts if necessary.

By the way have you ever used Japanese "Supra" bits? I would like to know how they compare to other bits.


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Daikusan said:


> Model 320.27680 14.0A Variable Speed both 1/2 and 1/4 collets.
> 
> I have your doubts too but if the OD of the collet is the same I could swap nuts if necessary.
> 
> By the way have you ever used Japanese "Supra" bits? I would like to know how they compare to other bits.


Steve could you please give me more information about Supra bits.where i can find them.any web link?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

samurai said:


> Steve could you please give me more information about Supra bits.where i can find them.any web link?


Singh
I have bought the bits at both at Joyful Honda and Handy. The company is ライト精機株式会社(大阪市). Here is a picture.

By the way its "Super" not Supra as I mentioned. Sorry.

Just found a link http://www.monotaro.com/k/store/%83%89%83C%83g%90%B8%[email protected]%20%83g%83%8A%83%7D%81%5B%20%83r%83b%83g/


----------



## samurai (Aug 14, 2011)

Daikusan said:


> Singh
> I have bought the bits at both at Joyful Honda and Handy. The company is ライト精機株式会社(大阪市). Here is a picture.
> 
> By the way its "Super" not Supra as I mentioned. Sorry.
> ...


thanx!!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Steve, I missed your question. If I do not respond send me a PM with the link to the post.

Never heard of these bits, how are they working out for you?


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike said:


> Steve, I missed your question. If I do not respond send me a PM with the link to the post.
> 
> Never heard of these bits, how are they working out for you?


Mike
Thanks for getting back to me. I just figured you were busy with the promos that you had going on so didn’t worry about it too much. I figured after I finished my table I would ask again.

The reason I asked is I have nothing to compare the bits with. I do have a Freud stile and panel set. I haven’t had a chance to use the Freud’s yet (I need to complete building a new table and jigs). I have used the bits primarily on Japanese oak (Nara). I built a pulpit, and trim (1/4 rounds) for 2 new rooms I built, a couple of door frames (oak Nara, the door stops were groves and cut pieces inserted into the groves).

I suppose a couple-three hundred feet on the bits and still cutting good. The 4mm straight bit I have had to be touched up with a diamond; it has been in quit a bit plywood beside the oak and pine. Some of that was on the yellow (epoxy?) covered plywood (the stuff for concrete forms). You got to wear a gas mask when cutting that stuff it stinks to high heaven and using only a high grade dust mask wont cut it. That stuff is harder than rocks.

Im kicking around the idea of sending you a bit or 2 to try out. The only 12mm bits are straight trimmers the rest are 6mm. What do you think want to try a couple?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I am always interested in trying new products. Click on my name and send me an Email and we will discuss this.


----------

